# FXX/Spectrum false 'discontinuation' from TiVo



## mrschimpf (Feb 18, 2011)

Spectrum put in a simple notice in their November legal notice that FXX would be moving from the digital tier to Select (basic cable) on December 5th nationwide.

Cut to today, when I get a channel notice that TiVo deleted FXX and FXXHD because they're no longer offered (I'm in 53081). Of course, they were not and I still get them just fine, I just now don't have a schedule to record things on with it . Of course I immediately sent a notice to the TiVo channel change page asking them to re-add it, and maybe read a little better next time. So if you're missing FXX and are a Spectrum subscriber, this would be the reason why, so check any FXX recordings accordingly.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

This ticked me off also and I just sent in my own channel add request instead of waiting any longer than 24 hours to see if they fix it themselves (they didn’t).


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Yeah, I saw this the other day on both of my Bolts. There were a whole list of adds and deletes and when I saw FXX as a delete, but not added back in as they usually do if there is a change in how the name is shown, channel number, or whatever, I thought it was odd that I would no longer get FXX, as I get pretty much all channels including Premium.

In tuning to the channel I saw the same thing - it's still there but now we don't have any guide data. I suspect it will be fixed, at least I hope. At this time the shows I watch on that channel are on hiatus or I'd be as pissed off as you guys.

I"ve seen this sort of thing before, over the years, where Charter gave them (it was Tribune Media back then) a list of changes that were done way before the changes were actually to have taken place. It's a nightmare when you have shows recording but there is no possible way to record them, since there is no guide. Sometimes it was number changes so the Tivo wouldn't even tune to the right channel so you could manually record. This is just about as bad because, unless you know when a given show airs, you can't even manually set it up.

Several weeks back there were some channel additions and they still won't tune.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Doesn't look like this happened to Spectrum (formerly Brighthouse) over here in St. Pete. I didn't get the lineup change message and FXX (ch 1287) still appears in my guide data.


----------



## akaussie (Aug 18, 2010)

Saw this yesterday on my Roamio in Madison, WI. I submitted a lineup change ticket.


----------



## thalador (Oct 26, 2007)

Who do we submit this to? Happened here in San Antonio


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Here ya go - Report a Lineup Issue

ETA - the form doesn't really make it easy for some scenarios, but there is a thing down below for explaining the problem further so I always used that as well.

In the fields where you put programming stuff I just either put 'nothing' or 'don't know' - something just to fill in the fields if that info isn't currently available.  Then just explain below that they pulled the channel from guide data so you have the channel to tune to, but there's no guide data provided. HTH


----------



## thalador (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you Sharkster.. Issue reported


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Glad to help! There are so many helpful and knowledgeable people on this board that I have been helped many times.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Happened in Colmbus, OH as well. Off to submit a problem.


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

This happened in Dallas as well, and it was also National Geographic Channel in addition to two FX/FXX channels. I can tune them in and they are just fine, but no programming info and TiVo doesn't think they exist. I'll submit the form as well.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Wow, LOL I thought this was just me.

Part of the problem is Spectrum themselves. They screwed up their channel lineup on the website, so it look like FXX doesn't exist in ANY package now.

I'm guessing this is where they get their info from. I noticed after I had sent them a lineup of my area when I requested that they update my channel list to the new channel lineup(after May 2017, prior to May 2017 there was a slightly different lineup).

After I got the message about FXX disappearing, I went back and looked at the lineup I sent them and sure enough, FXXHD(channel 742 in my area) was NOT on the list. The SD channel on 81 was, but not the HD version. When I went to Spectrum's site and looked at the general lineup, it shows FXX but doesn't show it as part of ANY package, as of the weekend.

I have also put in a ticket requesting it be fixed. This is on top of the ticket I have in for a few other channels, that come through but don't have guide data, like the Olympic Channel and one if the PAC 10 channels, along with them have UPTV mislabeled as a different network.


----------



## EdwPowers (Apr 15, 2002)

I too noticed many of the HD channels deleted. (Central Florida to east coast). Most of my OP also changed channel numbers to the sub-100 channels from the 1200s and 1300s. I assumed it was due to Spectrum and their claim that all their channels are now HD and they are possibly deleting duplicates.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

One of my Tivos(the newest one, a Bolt, that I just put online last week) got a massive channel update(lost and gained about 20 channels) that now shows all my channels correctly, except for 3( a local news station News12, i24news and UPTV).

I want to say this included FXX, however, that particular Tivo never lost it to begin with. But with the massive update, it still maintained it. This is the one I sent the initial channel issues request about, so maybe I have to do it for all 3?

This is what I don't get with Tivo, you can only put the service number in for one of your Tivos, when putting in an issue. But, why wouldn't they fix the issue on ALL the tivos on a person's account that uses the lineup(I'm sure they can tell what lineup a tivo is using)?

I really don't want to have to do this all over again for my other two.


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

Ugh that's a good point, I only turned in a ticket on one of three.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

If they fix a lineup change, that will usually get rolled out to every TiVo using the same lineup, because they make the change to the lineup, not to a particular TiVo. But maybe it's a good idea to send in a report for every TiVo you own, just to increase the chances of them actually doing something about it.

Edit: I should say that I've seen evidence that different models of TiVos get different lineup data.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Chuck_IV said:


> One of my Tivos(the newest one, a Bolt, that I just put online last week) got a massive channel update(lost and gained about 20 channels) that now shows all my channels correctly, except for 3( a local news station News12, i24news and UPTV).
> 
> I want to say this included FXX, however, that particular Tivo never lost it to begin with. But with the massive update, it still maintained it. This is the one I sent the initial channel issues request about, so maybe I have to do it for all 3?
> 
> ...


As to putting the SN in for each one - What I've done was put the SN of one of my Tivos in that slot and then down below where you can expound on the problem, I put the other one.


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

I got an email last night from TiVo saying my ticket had been resolved. So far this morning, I don't have any messages about a program guide update, but I'm going to give all the TiVos a chance to connect today and see if anything comes through. I put in my ticket a couple of days ago.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Toni said:


> I got an email last night from TiVo saying my ticket had been resolved. So far this morning, I don't have any messages about a program guide update, but I'm going to give all the TiVos a chance to connect today and see if anything comes through. I put in my ticket a couple of days ago.


I hope they actually fix it. The last couple of these I have submitted, I got a response that it was resolved (rather quickly, I might add) but the situation never did get fixed until months down the line when the problems fixed themselves. I don't trust them anymore. That's sad to say.


----------



## kazak99 (Feb 10, 2015)

akaussie said:


> Saw this yesterday on my Roamio in Madison, WI. I submitted a lineup change ticket.


I submitted a lineup change ticket also, and as of this morning it is fixed. FXX is back on my Bolt. Now to submit tickets for my Roamios.


----------



## kazak99 (Feb 10, 2015)

After a couple of forced connections, FXX is working on my Roamios too. I don't think submitting tickets for each individual Tivo is necessary (See this thread for more: About had it with TiVo's "Phantom" Spectrum Channel Deletions)


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

My TiVos have made connections but the channels are still missing - despite getting a "problem resolved" email last night. I'll give it another day and see what happens.


----------



## thalador (Oct 26, 2007)

I havent gotten a problem resolved email as of yet. This is pretty damn silly if you ask me


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

Two of my TiVos updated this morning with messages that a lineup change had occurred, adding in the three channels I reported to them. There was actually a fourth channel that had been removed - two NGC and two FX/FXX - but the form submission only allowed three to be entered, so I skipped over one of the HD ones, assuming (incorrectly) that they would investigate and add them all back in. Apparently they only go off my report, because they only added in the three that I reported.

I haven't checked the third TiVo yet, but it does appear to be hitting all the TiVos on the account since I only gave a service number for one of them.


----------



## thalador (Oct 26, 2007)

So my case was closed, but after doing a connect I still have nothing. I love how they close cases with no info. Should I call?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Oh geez. What a drag. See? I get stressed out somewhat easily and this is why I stopped submitting them, in hopes that they would get it fixed on their own.

Mine still has no guide data, but I have not (yet) sent a form complaint. Guess I'll wait a while longer.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

thalador said:


> So my case was closed, but after doing a connect I still have nothing. I love how they close cases with no info. Should I call?


At this time TiVo is not sending out guide updates. Check tomorrow after 11:30 EST.


----------



## thalador (Oct 26, 2007)

JoeKustra said:


> At this time TiVo is not sending out guide updates. Check tomorrow after 11:30 EST.


I actually called them and she had me rerun guided setup. No change. I will check this morning as you mentioned. Just curious, how do you know this and why aren't they sending out updates?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

thalador said:


> I actually called them and she had me rerun guided setup. No change. I will check this morning as you mentioned. Just curious, how do you know this and why aren't they sending out updates?


Second part: no idea. But it is curious that people with a CM DVR+ are also having some guide problems. They used to have Rovi.

First part: I sometimes watch an update processing by my TiVo. Also, the date & time of a service connection is displayed both in Network Settings and in System Information. If there is a guide extension, you will see the date in System Information change. One quirk that I thing is supposed to be fixed (but I don't think so) is that the guide display will not advance until after you pay a visit to TiVo Central. Processing of the guide data, indexing, VCM Connections and GC (garbage collection?) have changed over the last months and are different with Hydra. But the basics still remain:

Service Connections about every 26 hours. No connections are done from 6pm to 2am ET. One day every week there is no guide extension. One day there is two. I noticed on my Hydra box that the guide went back 7 days. That's not very useful. BTW, that day of no update and of two day update is fixed by your box. Nothing will change it.

I have too much free time.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

So, one of my other Tivos got a massive set of channels... DELETED but nothing added. It deleted 2 MORE channels that I do get and HAD guide data for(it also deleted a bunch of the ESPN Gameplan channels I don't care about). Now, not only am I missing FXX, but also a local News station News12, which DID have guide data till today. It also deleted i24 on 821, which would have been correct, if they ADDED the proper UPTV info/guide, but they didn't. i24 is supposed to be 831, but they didn't add that either. This goes along with the Olympic Channel and one of the PAC12 networks(LA) that still is missing on this Tivo.

What are these Bozos doing over there?

I put in a bunch of channel update requests but who knows what will happen next.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

The good news - After today's connection I got a message and the FXX channels were added back in and have full guide data.  Hope everybody else sees the same thing happening. I had not submitted a request on this one, so I am assuming it is fixed across the board.


----------



## thalador (Oct 26, 2007)

I also now have FXX, and 2 others deleted that I never heard of.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Ok, this is funny (NOT!) - I just tuned to FXX because something in my head told me to. Turns out that the guide data is incorrect. It's just after 10:30am here. The show that is airing is what the guide data has for 1:30pm. Clearly, they show that our FXX changed from east coast feed to west coast feed, but the guide data is still for east coast feed.

Stupid me - I thought they got it right on the first try. SMDH


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

FXX finally came back today, along with getting the last PAC12 LA station correct, plus a bunch of channels(added) that are mostly off the wall networks(Cowboy Network for one) or Spanish language stations. Slowly making progress.

However, I am still missing 4 channels I watch, News12(which I HAD until the weekend), UPTV, i24News and The Olympic Channel.

**EDIT**
Down to 4 channels now, FSPLS(Fox Soccer Plus) seems to be back(although I never got a message).


----------



## cp2k (Mar 16, 2004)

Same issue here. I got FXX back, but lost UP (for the second time in less than three months) and i24, the new news channel they added. I submitted a lineup request to re-add them and would appreciate it if others would do the same so they see a pattern.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

cp2k said:


> Same issue here. I got FXX back, but lost UP (for the second time in less than three months) and i24, the new news channel they added. I submitted a lineup request to re-add them and would appreciate it if others would do the same so they see a pattern.


I have for both my Tivos, now TWICE, since they keep screwing with things and not getting it right.

I HAD programming info for a local News12 station(channel 752) that was added by Charter a few weeks ago. Tivo saw it and added programming info at that time. Then, out of the blue, they DROPPED the channel info this past weekend). With UPTV and i24News, they originally had the programming info for i24news on the channel that was actually UPTV(Channel 821). This past weekend(in the same channel update as when I lost News12) they finally dropped the programming info of i24 on the UPTV channel but didn't add either i24(Channel 831) or UPTV(channel 821) info.

I also continue to NOT have programming info for the Olympic Channel(Channel 892) on ONE of my Tivos. My new Bolt has it, but my Roamio doesn't.

It's very frustrating because without info, you can't tune to the channel via the guide, at ALL on any mini(you can on the main Tivos by highlighting the logo in the guide and selecting Tune to this channel, but the Minis won't do that). I always have to manually enter the channel number to be able to view these channels


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

How long did it take to get a response? I submitted the issue on 12/13, and I’ve only received the acknowledgement e-mail. The ticket is still open and says “ researching”.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Today, my living room Bolt got the correct guide data for FXX. Turns out, it still is the east coast feed but they thought it was west coast feed, even though the guide data represents east coast feed. It's probably a change coming up at some point with my cable co, but sometimes Tivo gets the info before it's implemented. That's happened here several times over the years. 

The only response, so far, from Tivo I've gotten was an acknowledgement of my ticket.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I just got FXX back as well. Still just acknowledgement on my ticket.


----------

